# List all the musicans,dj's bands you like



## Metalfoxfurry (May 5, 2010)

slipknot.

meatllica.

insane clown posse.

daft punk.

now list your fav's.


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2010)

Dj-ing wolf said:


> slipknot.
> meatllica.
> insane clown posse.



This will also end well.

\mmm, delicious meatlica


----------



## TashkentFox (May 5, 2010)

All the musicians I like have been dead at least 40 or 50 years.


----------

